# Let's get ready to RUM-BLE!!



## Lenny (Feb 24, 2007)

Dual Shock, Dual Shock 2, Xbox and Xbox 360 controllers, and computer joysticks methinks.

What have they all got in common?

They are used to play games. They fit in the hand comfortably. They have rumble feature. They have buttons to... rewind. _They have rumble feature_.

Sony have been criticised for nearly a year for their decision to not include force feedback (rumble, to us uneducated rabble) in the SIXAXIS controller. And, as far as I know, the Wiimote has no type of rumble built in either.

The only problem with things that DO have rumble is, well, it just adds another meaning to "hand shake".

What if you could feel the rumble throughout your entire body? The explosion of a closeby grenade? A shotgun to the back? The car-crumpling force of a spectacular crash?

Say hello to the *ForceWear Vest*! Designed by TNGames for the past 6 years, the ForceWear Vest does just this.

Have a nosey:

PSU interview with CEO of TN Games | PlayStation Universe (PSU)

Yeah, I know, PS3 site. Sorry. 

EDIT: For those that won't read the interview - the rumble vest is primarily for the PC, with plans to brought to consoles (Xbox and PS alike) should the company get enough support for it.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Feb 24, 2007)

Roflmao. Seems rather like overkill to make up for no rumble-pack


----------

